# Harry Potter



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Ha I just finished watching g the first movie. I'm an INTP and my favorite characters overall are probably Lupin (can relate to him and what not), Luna (she's so...interesting?), Sirius (pretty cool guy), and snape maybe (in the movies he flips his hair and gives those looks it's awesome really).


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

Remus Lupin x100. I'm INFP. I just love him to bits (in every was possible). He's been my favourite character throughout the entire series and the last book/movie just crushed me (to the point where I actually wrote a fic about a time turner being used by an OC and saving Lupin). He's a wonderful character who honestly helped me through one of my difficult years in school (I gained a lot of comfort from reading and writing about him at the time when my social anxiety was starting to become really bad).


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

*INFP*

Severus Snape - Just the way the entire story came together in the last book with regards to his true character. I shed a tear when I finished reading the last chapter he was in.

Sirius Black - I really admired how he stood up for what he believed in and refused to give in, also his unyielding love for his kith and kin was remarkable.

Luna Lovegood - Just her quirky and honest nature in general. I could relate to her a lot.

Neville Longbottom - Just a kid who never stopped being himself regardless of how people treated him. I was always cheering for him to do something great and he did show his true self in the last few books.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

Snape. It wasn't until the 7th book came out that I decided that Snape was my favorite. He risked his life and more for the son of the only woman he ever loved and (probably) the only man he ever truly trusted. When we learn of Snape's past in book 7, it becomes pretty obvious that he is an INTJ, at least in my opinion. Up until then he was the enemy; there wasn't any real proof that he was the enemy, but that didn't stop him from antagonizing the golden trio. But, in the end, we find out the truth and Snape dies a martyr. And in case you haven't guessed yet, I'm an INTJ as well.


----------



## Lust (Nov 13, 2012)

I love the Malfoys and Lord Voldemort.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

You forgot to put Professor Dumbledore. He was my favorite. I'm an ENTJ


----------



## mf2014 (Jul 4, 2013)

Where's RON????? Ron's my favorite guy because he is sooooooo cute and hermione because she's smart but she doesnt take shit!!!!!!!


----------



## Avir (Aug 19, 2013)

Hands down it's Hermione Granger. I can't relate to her at all as a person or the MBTI type. 

However she is the hero/brain of the series and not Harry. Infact Harry's contribution was dwarfed by her involvement.


----------



## Indigo Manta (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm partial to Hermione with Luna and Remus as my second and third. I admire their intellect and quirkiness. I feel like I'm most like Remus (which is probably why he only makes it to third for me. How interesting can a person find themselves?) I'm an INFJ with some INFP tendencies.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I loved weaselys ,the most fun and cool characters of harry porter :laughing:.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

*Severus Snape*. Since I was 9 and I read the first book I fall in love with that character. I didn't understand why, I could see so much pain in him, he was in love with the same woman since was a kid and he did everything to honor his dead. It's not something that I really enjoy because he never met someone to spend his life with but it was his choice. I love how he can control emotions. There's no a single day without thinking in this character and his dead. I don't know why I can relate to him like this.

I'm INFJ btw.


----------



## WhoSaidThat (Sep 7, 2013)

*Severus Snape*

I really like Snape, his loyalty and self sacrifice are off the charts.  He sacrifices so very much for the love of a woman who showed him kindness and compassion. And no one realizes the depth of his dedication until he dies. So amazing! If you didn't already guess, I'm a 6 wing 5. Loyalty is a strong part of who I am.


----------



## Lunar Light (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm an ENFP (4w3)!

My favorites would have to be:
Luna - she was just so deliciously individualistic and I related with her dreamy, distant demeanor and loved her abstract intelligence. I definitely respect Hermione, but her J-ness was overwhelming and her irritating way of telling other people what to do and everything for a long time just got to me.
Ginny - I don't think she was the most dynamic character plot-wise, but there was just something in her direct yet overall laid-back personality that I enjoyed. I don't think her and Harry were quite right though...
Tonks - I felt like we were pretty similar and I thought her metamorphagus abilities were amazing. I liked that she just went with loving Remus and didn't take "no" for an answer. She was just cool .
Sirius/James - the crazy pranks and hilarity were LOVELY. My mischievous side went wild whenever anything about them was described. I found their cockiness to be endearing rather than annoying, though I think that's because of third-person perspective, really. In real life, we'd be constantly clashing.
Lily - Also related crazily to her and her ideals and ability to love was touching. Plus her and James were hands-down the cutest pairing for me.

Yeeep. I feel most strongly about James/Sirius/Lily, though. No one in the current time really got to me and I feel like I felt more apathetic toward the series than so many people because I just simply did not like the trio. Ron sort of annoyed me, Harry was kinda erratic in personality sometimes, and Hermione was as mentioned too much for me.


----------



## Insect (Aug 26, 2013)

Dumbledore, Lupin and Snape would be the ones. I am unable to explain why, though.
The books are and have been a _major_ obsession of mine so it is very difficult to mentally take them apart.

My MBTI is ENFP.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

ENTJ, and Luna Lovegood because she simply does not care.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

My favorite is Luna. I love how weird and naturally creative she is, and I love how she doesn't give a damn (or more accurate doesn't even tend to think about) what other people think of her. She would also help anybody who asked for it. 

I also loved the Weasley twins because I found them very funny and I wish they were my older brothers.

I'm an ISFP.


----------



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

Bellatrix and Luna, probably. At least, I look them up the most on the rule 34 archives.


----------



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

Luna Lovegood, Remus Lupin and the twins :kitteh:


----------



## Calmwolf (Sep 5, 2013)

What's Harry potter? Lol jk. My favorite character is Hermione Granger because of her intelligence.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Voted Tom Riddle but yeah, Severus might even be cooler.

intp


----------



## kismetie (Oct 17, 2013)

I absolutely loved Fred and George to death and I think I took Fred's death the hardest in book 7. Ron was the character I connected with first and has always been a favorite of mines throughout the book, I think I am the most like him sometimes. Draco is probably my favorite character as far as character development goes. And I love Bellatrix because I love a good evil and slightly insane character, I was sad to see her go (and by Molly no less!). I am an INFP.


----------



## coldyfreeze (Nov 1, 2013)

intp and Dumbledore. He cracks me up.


----------



## gleeful (Nov 10, 2013)

INFP - Luna! In love with so many of the characters but she's definitely my winner :happy:


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Luna is adorable. Ravenclaw is beautiful. And I tend to like evil characters like Nagini, Tom Valedro and Bellatrix.

I guess I also have a strange affection towards Cho.

And I'm IxTP, for the N/S is a problem for me.


----------



## DeathRipper (Jan 23, 2013)

Severus Snape, he's one of the more interesting characters (complicated, yet kinda believable), I'm ENTP.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Harry Potter himself is not in the poll?

In that case I'll go for Luna Lovegood. I like the more eccentric characters.

Also Voldemort, he makes for an intriguing villian.


----------



## letter_to_dana (Jun 4, 2013)

1. Hermione Granger
2. Minerva McGonagall
3. Cho Chang

I'm ENFP.


----------



## tempest.in.a.teapot (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm an INFP. My favourites are Hermione and Luna. I've always identified a lot with both of them; with Hermione's love of knowledge and passion for social justice, and Luna's curiosity, indifference to others' opinions, and tolerance. Oh, I also adore Lupin. So. Freaking. Much. I sort of have this secret desire to become a teacher, and I think he may have started it.
I tend to like grey characters, so I like Snape a lot.
Oh, also, I think Umbridge is completely brilliant. She's probably the villain I hate most, anywhere, ever. She pretty much embodies everything I despise. I find Rita Skeeter pretty awful as well.


----------



## KristinaKiara (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm an INFP and my favorites are Hermione, Snape, Luna and Voldemort!

I also love Bella, she's like... crazy XD


----------



## ayitashia (Nov 16, 2013)

What is wrong with the person who made this poll that didn't include Snape, Lupin or Sirius???? Seriously, who hurt you, man?
Anyway, i'm an INFP and my favourite is Sirius.


----------



## red455hawk (Dec 30, 2013)

Luna Lovegood is a superior human being in every way. I mean, can any of those other bitches see thestrals???


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

ISTP Ron Weasley. He's so vulnerable. Also, Luna Lovegood.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

Hagrid, Lupin, Snape. I'm an ENTP.


----------



## Totally Baked (Feb 1, 2014)

INFJ - Hermione Granger


----------



## Agrippina (Jan 28, 2014)

Other: James Potter  I also really love Lily Evans/Potter, Narcissa Malfoy, Pansy Parkinson, Minerva McGonagall, Zacharias Smith, Draco Malfoy and Hermione Granger.

Second string would be: Lucius Malfoy, Sirius Black, Andromeda Black, Neville Longbottom and Fredandgeorge. 

I really dislike: Dumbledore (hate him), Harry a lot of the time, Ginny when she's being a bully. 


ESTJ, and, as you can tell, a bit of a Potterfan


----------



## Kendall_Rene (Feb 5, 2014)

Luna Lovegood and Ron are my favorite!


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

INFJ, and I adore Nymphadora Tonks. I think she has the best personality (ENFP). She is a Hufflepuff and a kick ass auror. I also love her alternative style and pink hair.


----------



## kenzie (Apr 3, 2014)

SNAPE, Bellatrix, Hermione, and Neville are my top favorites.

Second tier would include the twins, Ron, Sirius, Dobby, and Tonks.

As far as Dumbledore goes, part of me loves him, and the other part thinks he can go shove it. 

Also not to be harsh, but I don't understand how on the poll, some of the most prominent characters aren't featured, but some randoms are included. (Mrs. Norris?)

I'm an INFP.


----------



## gwennylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Ron is my favorite character from the books/movies. By far. He's funny, cute, and smarter than he lets on. I just really like him.

I also like Draco Malfo, because he's misunderstood and I don't like seeing him in pain. 

And I love Snape, because he's bamf and hilarious and mysterious.

Dumbledore would be the last of my top 5. He's not perfect, he makes mistakes, and yet he's pretty freaking amazing at his job and at helping Harry and Co.


----------



## kiriosa (May 12, 2014)

I'm an INFP and my favorite characters are Ron Weasley and Nymphadora Tonks. I can relate to both of them on so many levels, even though we are also very different. In Tonks I see my clumsy, funny side, in Ron my loyal, lazy, slightly anxious side. Actually, Ron had been my first crush haha :kitteh:


----------

